# Getting closer to purchase



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Ok, getting closer to pulling the trigger on an RV.
If I need to fill up with water and dump the grey and black tanks, is there a place close to POC to do that? And what is a normal price range for this? Just curious what I would be in for...


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't know but normal overnight hook ups are about 20 dollars and you can dump and fill while there....


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Check with Mary Jo at the Beacon 44 RV park. Used to let people dump for a fee.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of things to consider - those tanks fill up faster than you think they will, and you will use that water faster than planned. Flying J truck stops have RV islands that feature dump stations. If you get a free "membership card" the fee is $5, if you are not a member the fee is usually $10. I would never fill my water at a dump station. If you are not going to stay at a RV park, I would suffer the lower mpg and bring water from home. Best option is to stay at RV park in or close to POC for a night -- before so you can fill and for a night after so you can dump and rinse before heading home.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually stop at the State Park in Lockhart, they charge 3 dollars. I think all State Parks may be the same.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Should have provided more info...*

I have a lot in POC, about to get the electricity hooked up, already have the pole and box, just need an updated meter installed.

I just don't want to spend $4250 for both water and sewer taps at the moment, plus the basic water/sewer/waste disposal bill is around $120 a month now minimum....

Anyway, I have made a few posts on here, but have decided to buy and place an RV on my lot. I talked to Mary Jo, super nice! I can dump there for $10...As for water, I am going to run a couple of 55 gallon blue poly barrels. 90% of the time, we will only be there for 3days...and we spend all most of the day fishing.

Also, I have been considering using the bags with the chemicals for quick "guy" only fishing trips when I don't have my wife and kids. This would save me from constantly running over to Beacon to dump the tanks. In fact I may have my family (2 boys+wife) use the bag system too...making it easier on dad..

Thanks for the advice!


----------

